# Morkie Talk



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi there everyone. I want to lead off by saying that reading a lot of your posts has made be very excited about the puppy I will be getting.

I am going to be getting a male morkie at the end of March. I want to do all of my homework beforehand as I will be a first time dog owner. My puppy is all black right now, and I have had a very hard time finding information or even owners of all black morkies. 

I have read that morkies can constantly change color as they get into adulthood due to the yorkie in them, but wanted to know if anyone has morkie that began all black and changed color or didn't. Also I am curious to know what experiences morkie owners have had so I can prepare myself. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

This happens a lot on darker dogs. Because of the inherited color fade from the Yorkie you may end up having it lighten or have gold/tan tones show up. White is sometimes seen but on a solid black I would not think that would happen. It is going to depend on the traits the dog got from each so there can be big differences in the same litter. I do cockers and they have lightening happen as the age, I do have a friend with morkies so I will ask her more about it and tell you what I find if you like.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

What the heck is morkie?


----------



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sirvi, I would be very interested in what your friend says. Apparently all black are pretty rare.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

parus said:


> What the heck is morkie?


It is a cross between a Yorkshire terrier and a Maltese. It is a designer breed


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

parus said:


> What the heck is morkie?



LOL...I had to look it up but I did guess correctly, knew it was a mix of something with a yorkie...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

parus said:


> What the heck is morkie?


From orkie . 

There's not a lot of consistency in first-generation breed crosses. So look up Maltese and Yorkies and figure it'll be somewhere in that range . Do you know how to make sure the breeder you've chosen is responsible? Have you met the breeder's other dogs? I'd hate for you to end up with an unhealthy pup or one who hasn't been properly socialized.


----------



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

Willowy said:


> From orkie .
> 
> There's not a lot of consistency in first-generation breed crosses. So look up Maltese and Yorkies and figure it'll be somewhere in that range . Do you know how to make sure the breeder you've chosen is responsible? Have you met the breeder's other dogs? I'd hate for you to end up with an unhealthy pup or one who hasn't been properly socialized.



Willowy, thanks for the concern  I went and visited the breeder before I put down the deposit and got to see the current puppies that she is raising until they are weaned and hit the 8 week mark. I also took a look at the kennel she uses, and the overall health of the pups. She looks extremely reputable. I have been keeping in touch with the breeder as well, as my pup was born last week. She puts pictures online while the pups grow, and has tons of other facebook users who write back on her site talking about how great and wonderful their dogs are now that they are grown up. Do you have a lot of experience with morkies? Any information you suggest would be beneficial.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Does she health test her dam and stud for genetic diseases that are common in Yorkies and Maltese? Proper health testing usually involves either genetic tests or a specialist.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you ask about what health tests were done on the parents?

If not ask about, patellas, legg calve perthes, hearts, and eyes at least. Thyroids would be good too, hips too (although this isnt as common a issue in small breeds as it is in large)


----------



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Did you ask about what health tests were done on the parents?
> 
> If not ask about, patellas, legg calve perthes, hearts, and eyes at least. Thyroids would be good too, hips too (although this isnt as common a issue in small breeds as it is in large)


I had not asked about maternal and paternal testing. I know she has bred both the mom and dad before, and never had any issues with any of their children. But I will definitely ask those questions listed. Thanks for the ideas. With this being my first pup, I have been doing a lot of learning. Are you both breeders?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.offa.org/breedtests.html

Your dogs parents should be listed in this database, with the appropriate chic health tests for a yorkie and a (Maltese?) 

Don't mess around with no health testing. I have one of those, from healthy parents. We call her "tiny recessive bear" because mom and dad were fine. Littermates were fine. Grey is... Not fine, and it's a crappy and emotionally exhausting thing to deal with, and not EVERYTHING can be prevented, but some of it can. So take advantage of having the freedom to find a breeder who CHIC certifies their breeding stock.

(And just saw your original mention of colors. Some are more rare than others, don't know if that's the case with your specific mix. But in my experience, "rare" colors= more recessive genes=more weird recessive health problems!

Take it from the girl with a purebred blue Pomeranian )


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

mklebanow said:


> Thanks for the ideas. With this being my first pup, I have been doing a lot of learning. Are you both breeders?


I am not a breeder, just interested in the process and in health and genetics. There are several members on here who are breeders, though.


----------



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

Rescued said:


> http://www.offa.org/breedtests.html
> 
> Your dogs parents should be listed in this database, with the appropriate chic health tests for a yorkie and a (Maltese?)
> 
> ...


I will definitely ask her and see what she says. That makes sense in regards to recessive health genes. I am unsure if that is the reason why black is a rare breed. The pup's dad is a very dark yorkie, and I know with a lot of morkies they are more likely to at birth take on the coloring of the father. For instance if the father is a maltese, they can be golden or have more white in them, where is the father yorkie they are more likely to be black and tan, brown or just black.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

mklebanow said:


> I will definitely ask her and see what she says. That makes sense in regards to recessive health genes. I am unsure if that is the reason why black is a rare breed. The pup's dad is a very dark yorkie, and I know with a lot of morkies they are more likely to at birth take on the coloring of the father. For instance if the father is a maltese, they can be golden or have more white in them, where is the father yorkie they are more likely to be black and tan, brown or just black.


yeah genetics are just weird, but fascinating weird. I do agree though that puppy color isnt always indicative of adult color- grey was darker as a puppy, and her sable sister became way lighter as well.

Just... if I had the opportunity to choose from scratch (grey was a failed foster who was only failed because she was expected to die at 4 months given all her health issues and since I'd had her before her eyes were open I didn't think it was right to send her anywhere else- but point being that I didnt intend to keep her as a foster at all) I would so, 4382904832 times over, pick a breeder that did health testing. No its not a guarantee- but if any dog is proof that healthy littermates and healthy parents are NOT a guarantee of individual health, well, she is.

*Just try to imagine for a second being handed a vet record printout that reads "prognosis poor to guarded for normal lifespan. Sudden death is a possible sequelae. Keep puppy warm and dry"* and then coming to terms with the fact that this may have not had to happen if the breeder had decided to health test.

(actually now that I'm thinking about it, I didn't even see the printout until weeks later. Our vet (at the shelter where I work/ where she was fostered through) purposefully DIDN'T let me read what she typed into the computer, because it was so grim. I knew it was going to be bad when I saw her expression a split second after she held up a stethoscope to her chest and then looked at me and said "Oh Rescued. I'm sorry." and handed me the earpieces so I could listen. Its really not a feeling I would wish on anyone.)


----------



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

Rescued said:


> yeah genetics are just weird, but fascinating weird. I do agree though that puppy color isnt always indicative of adult color- grey was darker as a puppy, and her sable sister became way lighter as well.
> 
> Just... if I had the opportunity to choose from scratch (grey was a failed foster who was only failed because she was expected to die at 4 months given all her health issues and since I'd had her before her eyes were open I didn't think it was right to send her anywhere else- but point being that I didnt intend to keep her as a foster at all) I would so, 4382904832 times over, pick a breeder that did health testing. No its not a guarantee- but if any dog is proof that healthy littermates and healthy parents are NOT a guarantee of individual health, well, she is.
> 
> ...


Rescued, I am so sorry you had to go through that, and I am so thankful that you are passing on such information. Did Grey pass away, if you don't mind me asking. I will definitely do my homework. I am very lucky that my breeder invited me into her home to meet her and her family, as well as the recent litter she had a few weeks before my arrival. My puppy's mother was very far along in her pregnancy and I got to meet her and the father as well, just to see their external conditions and everything. The breeder is very forthcoming and very good with communication, so I am very sure that she will let me know and be able to show me exactly what she has done health wise so far and what she plans to do before I can take "Dudley" (that is what I am going to name him) home.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

mklebanow said:


> Rescued, I am so sorry you had to go through that, and I am so thankful that you are passing on such information. Did Grey pass away, if you don't mind me asking. I will definitely do my homework. I am very lucky that my breeder invited me into her home to meet her and her family, as well as the recent litter she had a few weeks before my arrival. My puppy's mother was very far along in her pregnancy and I got to meet her and the father as well, just to see their external conditions and everything. The breeder is very forthcoming and very good with communication, so I am very sure that she will let me know and be able to show me exactly what she has done health wise so far and what she plans to do before I can take "Dudley" (that is what I am going to name him) home.


She is still here! Originally vet said she would live 4 months, then said a year. She turned 16 months old this week. I try not to think about it too much because I'm a science person and she has...defied science. But hey, what better things do I REALLY have to spend money on besides vet bills 

Just talk to your breeder. Grey showed no outward signs of anything and her initial cardiac diagnosis (of OH CRAP something is wrong but she's too small to tell what it is) was only made at 7 weeks because I also had her siblings and knew she was not gaining at the same rate, but she had no symptoms other than being smaller. And she wasn't even malnourished smaller, just off by a few ounces and I knew because I was recording daily weights on the whole litter.

Keep us updated! I'm always happy to hear about puppies from health tested parents


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Rescued said:


> She is still here! Originally vet said she would live 4 months, then said a year. She turned 16 months old this week. I try not to think about it too much because I'm a science person and she has...defied science.


So has Stephen Hawking. 

OP, I just wanted to say that I really appreciate how receptive to everyone's advice you've been so far I sincerely hope that this breeder health tests and checks out for you.


----------



## coach122 (Feb 10, 2015)

gingerkid said:


> So has Stephen Hawking.
> 
> OP, I just wanted to say that I really appreciate how receptive to everyone's advice you've been so far I sincerely hope that this breeder health tests and checks out for you.


Thank you all. Breeder says she has a 1 year genetic warranty, but says she has never had an issue. Does it more as a "just in case."


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

mklebanow said:


> Thank you all. Breeder says she has a 1 year genetic warranty, but says she has never had an issue. Does it more as a "just in case."


Just make sure that the warranty states that you'll be refunded purchase price and you do NOT have to return your dog. Some breeders like to put that in there because they know nobody is going to send away a pet.

And get a statement about what she defines as a genetic issue- like luxating patellas, heart murmur, collapsing trachea, ect.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

mklebanow said:


> Thank you all. Breeder says she has a 1 year genetic warranty, but says she has never had an issue. Does it more as a "just in case."


Given that most genetic issues can't be tested for until 2 years of age, a guarantee like that is all but useless. Reputable breeders generally offer a guarantee of at least 3 years. What did the breeder say when you asked about health testing?


----------

